# Fuel Injector Removal



## Kiron Kid (May 27, 2015)

Hello

The middle cylinder (#4) in the front is not firing. Tried a spare coil and new spark plug. I strongly suspect a clogged fuel injector. It looks like it's easy to access from the top. Do I need to remove that metal tube that is partially above it? Do I just unscrew the two Injector mounting screws and gently twist the Injector out? Any other advice for doing this?

Thank You
Kiron Kid


----------

